

Ask HN: Where are the biopunks in Berlin? - Ze_Bioguy

Hey there,<p>I recently moved to Berlin to work as a scientist in cancer research and I´m wondering if we got any fellow scientists, biopunks or whatsoever around here to maybe get together to exchange ideas and create something new...well, stuff like that ^^<p>so, where are you?
======
jcr
You might have better luck asking around BioCurious -- the hackerspace for
biotech here in the Bay Area.

<http://biocurious.org/>

